# Superb Rear Spoilers for Chevy Cruze 2011-2014



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Love the look of the second one but would love a complete walk through of removing the first one pictured and install of the 2nd


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

Uninstall would be great! Along with more pictures at different angles. Especially for the rear window one. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, we don't have exact instructions how to uninstall your factory spoiler. Basically you need to take the trunk lid liner off. You will see the screws, which you need to untwist, just make sure you won't cheap the paint. 
For the installation of these rear spoilers, you can check those two: http://www.carid.com/images/dawn/spoilers/pdf/dawn-cruze-ped-installation-instructions.pdf, http://www.carid.com/images/remin/spoilers/pdf/remin-112n-installation-instructions.pdf - they are similar. 
And for the rear roofline spoiler all the pictures we have made from the same angle. If you would like, we can request them from the manufacturer.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The lip spoiler IIRC will leave holes if you are converting to the 2nd pictured mid rise spoiler with integrated CHMSL. This is a common thing in other car communities all the time. Here you would find a same color LS or LT/LTZ non RS wanting a ECO/RS spoiler so you can swap out to their clean slate trunk lid.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll take a look. I like the one for the top of the back window. Thanks for the info.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Hmm no Tungsten color..


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

How easy is it to install the rear window spoiler? And how much is it?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

The window spoiler is very easy to install. It is stick-on with pre-applied 3M tape. The price is $111.81 for unpainted spoiler and $197.81 painted (We guarantee a perfect color match with your car by a paint code) + shipping depending on your location (It will be calculated by the website basing on your zip code).


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking for a black finish or a grey carbon fiber finish


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

We can easily paint it black, however to get a Carbon Fiber finish you would need to wrap it with real carbon fiber fabric or with a 3M carbon fiber film. You can do it at any local body shop that works with carbon fiber or does 3M film wrap. If you decide to get it wrapped we can supply an unpainted spoiler for you.

This video from YouTube will give you the understanding of how to wrap it with CF.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzhSQYSePF8


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have the JSK spoiler and will upload pics of different angles later. Feel free in sending me a pm if you want to know what I think of it.


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

Spoilers do not increase aerodynamics. They create more down force, which translates to drag. Which is what GM has spent a **** of a lot of money reducing on the cruze and other cars to increase mpg. Please be more honest in your advertising.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

If spoilers do not increase aerodynamics then why is the ECO have one?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> They create more down force


This is true, but



> which translates to drag


Is not always true, depends what type of junk you buy. Only a wind tunnel test will show you results. For a cruze the spoiler is purely for looks, you really have to be speeding to get a acceptable amount of down that will keep your ass low and traction increase. Oh well, I like my spoiler, add about 300hp to my diesel baby :grin:


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

300hp? Really I need to get me one of those spoilers ?????


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

JSK spoiler on a 2014 Chevy Cruze.


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

That is one tacky/goddy rear end. Uhhhhgghh. What is that bronze?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gonzo74 said:


> Spoilers do not increase aerodynamics. They create more down force, which translates to drag. Which is what GM has spent a **** of a lot of money reducing on the cruze and other cars to increase mpg. Please be more honest in your advertising.


The trunk spoiler on the ECO makes the car appear longer to the air stream. This reduces turbulence behind the car, reducing aero-drag. Wing type spoilers, if done properly produce tail end down force at high speeds. This is to help keep the car stable and planted on the road.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gonzo74 said:


> That is one tacky/goddy rear end. Uhhhhgghh. What is that bronze?


It's copper. To each their own. Others may not like it, but I do. Does look better in person then it does in the pictures.


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

marden64 said:


> It's copper. To each their own. Others may not like it, but I do. Does look better in person then it does in the pictures.


Pictures can't always show proper justice, looks good, bet it looks better in person


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*marden64*, thanks for your feedback and your pictures, your car looks really great! If you want to share more pictures, or describe all your mods, you can create an account at myCARiD – The Ultimate Social Network for Car Enthusiasts - other members of this community will be happy to check this information.


----------



## jordanforeman3 (Oct 10, 2015)

when installing the led light on #2 that wires do you connect them too?


----------

